# i5 2500k integrated GPU cannot handle AA



## slashragnarok (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just playing FIFA 11 using the iGPU of my i5 2500k. But whenever I put AA on (2x), the screen flickers and goes black. The applications works because the sound is on. Just the graphics aren't there. Any thoughts?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2011)

Any info about your GPU?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Any info about your GPU?


The title says "Integrated GPU"?


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

Intel HD 2000/3000 should support upto 4x MSAA Anti-aliasing.

Update your driver and also patch your game if a patch is available. Can't really say more.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> The title says "Integrated GPU"?



sorry, I thought he might be using other gpu.
On topic, intigrated gpu is not for gaming. So, avoid overloading it by applying high setting during gameplay.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2011)

@ OP - have you patched the game to the latest version ??


----------



## piedpiper (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you play 11 on Gameranger?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 9, 2011)

you game at What resolution?

HD3000 is not the one for Gaming at HD Res. 1280x1024 is max to get a balance of details and FPS for it.


----------



## slashragnarok (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually I'm not as worried about the fps as I am about the fact that there is no display on screen. I can only see the player name at the bottom right corner and everything else is black. Beats my brains. I play at 1080p. Tried lower res but still no display with AA on.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

Start Fifa 11 with admin Rights and make sure you have done these :

updated DirectX installed,  updated VGA Drivers, Net Framework 3.5 Installed ( optional for win 7 ),  video card supports shader model 3.0 and set the audio sample rate to to 24bit 44.1khz.

BTW, I here's a officialally Supported VGA cards / recommended chipsets:

NVIDIA GeForce® 6xxx series (6800 or greater)
NVIDIA GeForce® 7xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce® 8xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce® 9xxx series
NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 2xx series
ATI Radeon™ X1600 (X1600 or greater)
ATI Radeon™ X1800
ATI Radeon™ X1900
ATI Radeon™ X1950
ATI Radeon™ HD 2xxx series
ATI Radeon™ HD 3xxx series
ATI Radeon™ HD 4xxx series

Please note that NVIDIA GeForce 7300, 8100, 8200, 8300 and 9300, ATI Radeon HD3200, HD4350, and Intel / S3 integrated chipsets are below minimum system requirement.


----------



## slashragnarok (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the list. Just one thing, the HD 4350 that's listed as below minimum system requirements works fine for FIFA 11 even at HD resolutions. I've played it on that card.

And I got Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit. Do I need to update DirectX or anything?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Thanks for the list. Just one thing, the HD 4350 that's listed as below minimum system requirements works fine for FIFA 11 even at HD resolutions. I've played it on that card.
> 
> And I got Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit. Do I need to update DirectX or anything?



Update direct x to 11. (when you have option to upgrade, then why not? )


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Thanks for the list. Just one thing, the HD 4350 that's listed as below minimum system requirements works fine for FIFA 11 even at HD resolutions. I've played it on that card.
> 
> And I got Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit. Do I need to update DirectX or anything?



HD4350 might work fine with Fifa 11 - it's just that EA does not officially supports it ( and several other gpus/chipset ) but nonetheless they work just fine with the game 

Latest DirectX Distribution comes with the name DirectX end-user runtime redistributable package and you can get it from here 

link


----------

